# New english setter pup.



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

Her name is Scout. She is out of setter hills in Willmar ND. We ended up choosing a Ryman/Hemlock line setter for various reasons. Generally because they are a little calmer. My father (who I bought the pup for) is 70, retired and prefers a hunting dog that stays closer. Also, my fathers first setter was a Ryman/Hemlock and has spoke about getting another again. She is a sweet heart, super calm compared to our other setters. She is quickly becoming good buds with Sasha. Should be a hunting machine, as my father has nothing but free time to train her.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Beautiful pup! Though I've never had one, I love their looks and temperament and presumably their hunting ability.Question. What kind of dog is the brown one in one picture? She/it could be my English Cocker, though hard to tell size from the picture!


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

Habitat Hugger said:


> Beautiful pup! Though I've never had one, I love their looks and temperament and presumably their hunting ability.Question. What kind of dog is the brown one in one picture? She/it could be my English Cocker, though hard to tell size from the picture!


Lol, she is my very small, very dark chocolate lab. It's the same dog in all picture.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Aha! Our liver/ chocolate English Cocker is always being mistaken for a Chocolate Lab pup! Especially when she swims! Sometimes people think she's an Irish Setter pup.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Showed a pic of your new pup to my wife. She said she looks almost like our pup's grandmother. We named her FRECKLES for obvious reason.
Maybe English setters are my favorite pointing type of dog, because their personalities are so mellow and they look somewhat like,a one size larger English Cocker, with much the same personality.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

pretty pups... good luck and here's to many years of happiness and birds


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Beautiful pup there. I'm not far from your dad's age and nothing keeps an old guy going like a pup.  Good for both.


----------

